# Mediaplayer unter Gentoo ?

## Mgiese

hi there ,

habe probleme beim hoeren von online streams..

1. ich kann leider nur mit dem realplayer onlineradios hoeren, woher bekomme ich plugins oder libraries für andere player ?

2. kann ich bisher auch leider nur "normale" streams hoeren , aber viele kommerzielle berliner radiosender verwenden NUR mediaplayer ... hatte versucht 3 verschiedene versionen vom MP zu installieren (WINE) aber leider hat nichts davon zum erfolg geführt , auch versuche ein browser plugin für netscape zu installieren schlug fehl , sicher weil das auch nur *.exe war....

hoffe jemand weiss nen rat , wäre doch nicht schön all die 1000den stream unter linux zu verpassen  :Cool: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Was für Streams sind es denn? (Format)

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Schau dir mal die Pakete: "net-www/mplayerplug-in" oder "media-video/gxine" oder "net-www/kaffeine-mozilla-plugin" an. Alles dies sind native Linuxplugins, welche die meisten Streamformate abspielen können.

/HTH

----------

## Mgiese

vielen vielen dank , ist keine 10 mins alt und beantwortet  :Very Happy: 

ich emerge schon ...  :Very Happy:  mal sehen obs reicht...

 schönen ostermontag THX

----------

## Mgiese

hi there , bin noch nicht viel weitergekommen...

habe alle 3 deiner erwähnten plugins installiert, zwar hat der browser dann im popup statt download des plugins ... "starting kaffeine plugin" angezeigt , aber leider passierte auch nach nem neustart nichts , aber da ich mir mein mainboard zerballert habe muss ich eh erstmal neu installieren , was soviel heisst wie ich probiers dann mal mit nem intel 933... mal sehen evl loesst es sich von selbst , aber vielleicht weisst du ja noch einen tipp , muss man die genannten plusins eigendlich selber installlieren ? also configurieren ?? oki thx cuiiiiiiii

----------

## RealGeizt

schau dir mal "streamtuner" an.

ist im portage zu finden.

falls dich eine sammlung an onlinestreams interessiert  :Smile: 

*  net-misc/streamtuner

      Latest version available: 0.99.99

      Latest version installed: 0.99.99

      Size of downloaded files: 925 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nongnu.org/streamtuner/

      Description: Stream directory browser for browsing internet radio streams

      License:     BSD

----------

## Squiddle

und dann gibts da noch mozplugger wo du für beliebige mime-typen beliebige player festlegen kannst. Funktioniert auch meistens.

----------

## slick

Dieser Thread hat mir zum Thema (Real-) Streams weiter geholfen.

----------

## redflash

Überprüf mal deine USE-Flags.

Hast "live" dabei?

----------

## XMath

Hi,

sind die win32codecs installiert worden?

----------

## Mgiese

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Schau dir mal die Pakete: "net-www/mplayerplug-in" oder "media-video/gxine" oder "net-www/kaffeine-mozilla-plugin" an. Alles dies sind native Linuxplugins, welche die meisten Streamformate abspielen können.
> 
> /HTH

 

hab also nochmal neuinstalled, weil mein board nen defkt hatte, aber auch bei 2005.0-stage3 und kernel 2.6.11.5 bekomme ich unter INFOS in der KAFFEINE PLAYLIST zu sehen: *Error* Stream: No plugin found to handle this resource...

hab aber in der /var/lib/world alle 3 von dir erwähnten plugins drinen. vielleicht weisst du ja noch nen rat..

mfg

----------

## Mgiese

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> sind die win32codecs installiert worden?

 

ja hab ich auch installiert, aber keine mediaplayer stream  :Sad: 

----------

## XMath

Hm

dann probiers mal mit dem xmms. Ich glaub du brauchst zusätzlich xmm-mad.

Zu xmms und streams findest du aber auch Unmengen im Forum.

PS: Vielleicht nennst du mal ein Beispiel, damit andere gezielter helfen können.

----------

## Mgiese

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> schau dir mal "streamtuner" an.
> 
> ist im portage zu finden.
> 
> falls dich eine sammlung an onlinestreams interessiert 
> ...

 

habs gezogen geht auch , liste der stream wird geupt dann geht leider nur der xmms auf, aber spielt nix ;( hab die TOP stream probiert und auch viele andere. cui

EDIT: habe einfach als player statt: xmms %q, realplay %q eingestellt(bei streams und playlists) und schon gehts THX  :Very Happy:  jetzt muessen nur noch meine localen radiosender laufen(mediaplayer streams): kissfm.de,hundert6.de und rs2.de kann leider noch keinen davon hören auch nicht nach diversen TIPPS  :Sad: 

----------

## hoschi

sofern die use-flags auf multimedia getrimmt sind (ogg, xvid, mpeg, mp3) reicht doch der beep-media-player vollkommen, stream anklicken und sofort gehts los O_o

ich weiß ja nicht was ihr hört, aber da wo ich her komme gehört shoutcast zum guten ton, und wer das nicht unterstützt kann nicht sehr hörenswert sein, klingt trollig, ist auch so. also wma oder real-streams zieh ich mir unter einem open-source-system nicht freiwillig rein, schon aus prinzip.

----------

## Mgiese

ABER, ich muss einfach aus prinzip ALLES aus Win-env auch unter Linux zum laufen bringen  :Wink:  danke  :Very Happy:  heheh ich packs schon noch diese dummen winMP codecs irgendwie abzuspielen, hatte nur leider die letzte woche wenig zeit... danke an alle  :Very Happy:  cuiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

## Mgiese

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Was für Streams sind es denn? (Format)

 

diese sender sind es :  kissfm.de,hundert6.de und rs2.de, ich weiss bisher nur das es mediaplayer streams sind, die auch kommerziell vielen deutschen radiosendern von TISCALI angeboten wird. also da muss sich doch was machen lassen, sind ja hier net unter win, was heissen soll "geht nicht = gibts nicht" ... ! .D cuiiiiiiii

----------

## psyqil

Hast Du "mplayerplug-in" schon probiert?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

hatte selbiges problem mal.

aviplay hat mir geholfen.

aviplay gehört zum paket: media-video/avifile

dort kannst du dann mit klick aufs fragezeichen (?) und Config unter Decoder deine Win32 Treiber per DragAndDrop nach oben schieben.

dann noch: aviplay http://meinstream.com/myfile.asx

und fertig

hth,

ciao

----------

## Mgiese

hilft leider alles nix, weil der stream selbst wenn ich in das media popup source schaue nicht als absolouter pfad erscheint.... sondern nur als relativer... probier doch mal einer hier www.kissfm.de oder www.rs2.de ... ---> liveradio, mal sehen ob das wer und wenn ja wie hoeren kann .. GG cuiiiiiiiiii

----------

## XMath

Namd,

so also rs2 läuft wunderbar über das mplayerplug-in.

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4  -3dfx +3dnow -3dnowext +X -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts* +avi -bidi -cdparanoia -debug -dga -directfb -divx4linux -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode -esd* -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live-lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext +mpeg -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png +real -rtc +samba +sdl +sse -sse2 +svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv -xvid -xvmc 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-2.80  +gtk2 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216  +quicktime +real 0 kB

```

----------

## misterjack

wenn firefox mich bei fehlenden plugins bei seiten wie www.kissfm.de auf http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/default.asp führt, dann war es das schon für mich. es gibt einfach nunmal dinge die unter linux nicht gehen. damit musst du dich zurechtfinden. das sind nun mal ms-codecs, die haben ein copyright drauf und werden garantiert nicht native linuxcodecs rausbringen und zweitens ist nicht der quelltext verfügbar also scheiterts an einer poertierung auch. nur ein tipp: vergiss es  :Wink: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Namd,
> 
> so also rs2 läuft wunderbar über das mplayerplug-in.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wie kann ich anstatt kaffeine oder gxine den mplayerplug-in im browser verwenden ? ich habe im mozilla gxine... und im konqueror kaffeine, aber mit beiden gehts nicht...

und so kommentare wie "geht nicht" ... GIBTS NICHT ...

----------

## XMath

Hi,

schau mal in /opt/netscape/plugins. Bei mir liegt da die mplayerplug-in.so drin.

MfG

----------

## Mgiese

die hab ich da auch schon drin, nimmst du netscape oder mozilla?

----------

## XMath

Moin  :Wink:  ,

ich verwende den Firefox -> Mozilla.

Dann hab ich die Datei noch in /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins.

MfG

----------

## Mgiese

nochmal zum mitschreiben : du hast rs2 am laufen mit firefox und mplayerplugin... habe versucht alle plugins ausser das mplayerplug-in zu verschieben.. aber half auch nicht, mein firefox startet immernoch GXINE, in GXINE kann man den Pfad angeben wo die win32 codecs liegen, habe ich auch gemacht bzw überprüft. gxine macht folgenden fehler : xine engine error, xine engine failed to start.

No demuxer found - stream format not recognized

weisst du evl was der demuxer ist ?

mfg

----------

## XMath

Hi,

kuck ich heute abend oder morgen mal nach.

Man kann ja auch irgendwo im Firefox festlegen wie welcher MIME-Typ behandelt werden soll. Vielleicht ist ja der entsprechende Typ bei dir mit Xine verknüpft, und deswegen bringt es dir auch nichts das mplayerplug-in zu installieren.

MfG

----------

## Mgiese

juhu  :Very Happy:  wieder ein problem weniger  :Very Happy:  also rs2 geht nun mit dem mplayerplug-in und dem ephiphany browser, nachdem beim emerge -avuD --world eine neue version vom mplayerplug-in geholt wurde .. danke .. muss eben noch mozilla und firefox probieren..

Also : 

 Konqueror macht das popup auf und oeffnet kein plugin, obwohl im konqueror setup alle moeglichen, auch das mplayerplug-in stehen

 Firefox-bin  öffnet nach wie vor nur gxine / demuxer error

 Mozilla-1.7.8 lädt das Mplayerplug-in lädt auch den stream und streamt fleissig(bei beiden sendern rs2 und kissfm), nur hoeren kann ich leider nichts, habe auch all meine mixereinstellungen probiert

 Ephiphany-1.4.8  ist der einzige browser bei dem das mplayerplugin geht und ich auch noch was hoere  :Very Happy: 

ich finde es ein bissl schade das Firefox und Mozilla keine möglichkeit bieten ein plugin hinzuzufügen oder ähnliches... ebenso versteh ich den konqueror nicht, das programm scannt nach plugins findet sie und benutzt sie nicht...ich bin fuer alle tipps dankbar  cuiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

## Mgiese

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> kuck ich heute abend oder morgen mal nach.
> 
> Man kann ja auch irgendwo im Firefox festlegen wie welcher MIME-Typ behandelt werden soll. Vielleicht ist ja der entsprechende Typ bei dir mit Xine verknüpft, und deswegen bringt es dir auch nichts das mplayerplug-in zu installieren.
> ...

 

 bitte zeig mir wie  :Very Happy:  thx 

----------

## XMath

Moin,

kuck mal bitte unter "about:plugins". Wird dort das mplayerplug-in aufgeführt? Und auch das gxine Plugin?

Falls ja, dann musst du nur das gxine Plugin aus den Plugin-Verzeichnissen entfernen.

Die lauten:

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/plugins/ 

~/.mozilla/plugins

Ich benutze übrigens das mplayerplug-in in Version 2.80.

----------

## Mgiese

thx about:plugins kannte ich noch nicht.. werde mal sehen das ich in den angegebenen verzeichnissen gxine loesche...

noch ne frage, weisst du evl woran es liegen kann , das wenn ich im kde control center die mime typen alle auf mplayer setze und apply druecke alles ohne probleme geht , aber immer wieder die alten mime zuordnungen geladen werden (neu login) ???

cuiiiiiiiii

ps : seidem emerge auf mplayerplug-in 2.80 gehts ja wenigstens im epiphany browser... aber bei den anderen still the same...

----------

## mrsteven

Wahrscheinlich hörst du nix, weil die Soundkarte von irgendeinem Soundserver blockiert wird. Wenn du ALSA benutzt, kannst du ja mal dmix ausprobieren.

----------

## Mgiese

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Wahrscheinlich hörst du nix, weil die Soundkarte von irgendeinem Soundserver blockiert wird. Wenn du ALSA benutzt, kannst du ja mal dmix ausprobieren.

 

möglich ist das schon... aber wenn das so ist, wieso kann ich dann das selbe plugin im epiphany browser hören ? glaube nicht das das plugin sich einmal muted und ein anderes mal nicht, aber ich versuchs mal und berichte dann hier , bis denne .......

----------

## Mgiese

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Wahrscheinlich hörst du nix, weil die Soundkarte von irgendeinem Soundserver blockiert wird. Wenn du ALSA benutzt, kannst du ja mal dmix ausprobieren.

 

wie ist das package von dmix ? emerge -s dmix bringt nix, gehoert dmix evl zu den alsa-utils ? 

mfg

----------

## XMath

Hi,

also wir sollten vielleicht on-topic bleiben  :Wink: 

Zu dmix findest du jede Menge im Forum, ist Bestandteil der Alsa-Driver. 

On-Topic: Vielleicht löscht du erstmal die entsprechenden gxine plugins und siehst dann weiter. Denn anscheinend verwendet Firefox ja nicht das mplayerplug-in und du kannst deswegen nix hören.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mgiese

bleiben wir ontopic...  

ich verwende firefox-bin!!

2 sachen sind etwas seltsam:

1. habe ich in beiden von Xmath angegebenen verzeichnissen das gxineplugin gelöscht, aber firefox findet das immernoch, auch nach dem restart

2. meine src version vom mozilla nimmt ja das Mplayerplug-in (nur hoeren kann ich nix)

also muss doch irgendwo anders als in den plugin verzeichnissen festgelegt werden welches PLUGIN der browser verwendet, dabei ist mir ein verzeichnis aufgefallen was pluginsearch heisst, ist es moeglich das das was damit zu tun hat ? hmm wenns so weitergeht muss ich den src vom mozilla lesen  :Sad: 

habe erstmal die searchplugins vom firefox-bin ersetzt(mit denen von meiner mozilla src)

hmm OFF TOPIC ! : probiere gleich mal emerge alsa-driver(dmix) um zu probieren ob sich beim mozilla SRC irgendwie der kanal aufmachen laesst wenn ich das mplayerplug-in nehme...

OT !!!! EDIT : also wenn ich emerge alsa-driver probiere sagt er mir das ich alsa bereits im kernel ist... brauch ich nun die alsa-utils ? !!!! /OT

----------

## Mgiese

<OT>in den alsa-utils ist nur der alsamixer und mit dem ding kann ich auch nichts an oder abschalten was mit Kmix oder VolumeControl nicht auch geht </OT> zumal ich nochmal betonen muss : epiphany browser geht mit dem Mplayerplug-in einwandfrei ! mach ich danach den mozilla auf geht zwar das plugin aber ich kann nichts hoeren er streamt und streamt aber nix da.... hatte versucht die /searchplugin verzeichnisse vom firefox-bin und mozilla-src zu synchroniesierenaber das hat auch nichts gebracht der firefox-bin nimmt immernoch Gxine als Plugin, hingegen der Mozilla-src nimmt Mplayerplug-in ??!??!?!?!?!?!?  :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:  thx und cuiiiiiiii

----------

## mrsteven

Es könnte sein, dass Epiphany die Soundausgabe der Plugins mit esddsp über den ESound-Daemon leitet, damit diese wie alle Gnome-Anwendungen den ESound-Daemon benutzen. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung, ich selbst benutze Epiphany nicht, insofern weise ich sämtliche Schuld von mir, falls es nicht so ist... :Wink: 

----------

## Mgiese

ein bit weiter  :Very Happy:  also.. habe nun mit locate gxineplugin alle gxineplugin.so geloescht, mein problem waren nicht die system-verzeichnisse von netscape mozilla oder firefox sondern lediglich das userdir vom mozilla /home/usrx/.mozilla/plugins... nachdem gxineplugin.so weg war konnte auch firefox-bin alle meine plugins abspielen... und ich kann auch was hoeren... ABER : der Mozilla-src veraeppelt mich immernoch gg  :Very Happy:  spielt zwar ab aber ich kann nichts hoeren. langsam ist mir das auch wurscht... da ich nun epiphany und firefox-bin habe. 

Nachdem ich 2-3 stunden damit verbracht habe zu versuchen KONQUEROR zu überreden das mplayerplugin zu benutzen, denke ich das es nun an der zeit ist euch mal zu fragen... ob das einer hinbekommen hat bzw ob das einer benutzt ? das gemeine ist das wenn ich about:plugins aufrufe listed er mir NUR das MPlayerplugin.. aber wenn ich einen Stream starte, dann lädt zwar die ganze HTML seite, banner ect, nur das plugin wird nicht gestartet. habe nun versucht über die MIME-typen --> file-associations das Programm dem Filetype zuzuweisen, aber dort wird auch nicht das Plugin gestartet sondern nur "MPlayer" bzw das "Netscape Plugin Viewer", egal was ich probiere NICHTS wird gestartet... dann hatte ich versucht in File-Associations ALLER files der gruppe "AUDIO" vorzuschreiben den Mplayer zu benutzen, aber boote ich neu sind die "alten" verknüpfungen mit Noatun  usw wieder hergestellt, an benutzerrechten kanns nicht liegen, habs auch mit root probiert und auch dort behält er die aendereungen nicht.  wäre echt froh wenn sich jemand All dieser zum teil sinnlosen fragen annimmt  :Very Happy:  CUUIIIIIIIII

----------

